# Patrik's Pix!



## pa3k_87 (Jun 25, 2012)

Acanthoscurria brockelhursti





Aphonopelma seemani





Lasiodora parahybana





Nhandu coloratovillosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## philge (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow! That N. coloratovillosus (what a mouthful. . .) is beautiful! So cute and fuzzy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jun 27, 2012)

Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 1, 2012)

Miracle, my mature male *Pterinochilus murinus*. He's on breeding loan right now with Tarantula Canada




Speedy Gonzales, my *Phormictopus cancerides*


Cheetos, my female *Brachypelma smithi*


Preparing a molt from my female *Aphonopelma seemani* for framing


My freshly molted female *Aphonopelma seemani*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 1, 2012)

Framed A seemanni molt


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 2, 2012)

Brachypelma boehmei




Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 15, 2012)

Selenobrachys philippinus


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

Selenobrachys philippinus is now Orphnaecus philippinus for your information  It was relabeled lately by R. West & S. Nunn. Nice T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ooooh! Thats awesome! Thanks for the info.... Learned something new today.





Storm76 said:


> Selenobrachys philippinus is now Orphnaecus philippinus for your information  It was relabeled lately by R. West & S. Nunn. Nice T!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2012)

pa3k_87 said:


> Ooooh! Thats awesome! Thanks for the info.... Learned something new today.


You're welcome


----------



## pa3k_87 (Aug 16, 2012)

I started a Holothele incei colony from the Ts I got from Armando. This is a 5 gal tank.




There's 6 juvies and adults in there right now. I also kept 3 more separately in case this colony fails due to cannibalism. Let's see how it goes.

This one's a juvie still looking for a place to call home. Just wandering around the tank right now.



This one's an adult female making herself more comfy in her new hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice! Keep the colony updated, I'm really curious how it'll go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice pics and Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Sep 12, 2012)

*More spidey pix!*

Acanthoscurria brockelhursti



Aphonopelma seemani (female)



Brachypelma smithi (female) - Cheetos



Paraphysa scrofa (female) - Baybay



Grammostola pulchripes (male) - Chico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## pa3k_87 (Sep 14, 2012)

Orphnaecus philippinus


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cyriocosmus ritae*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Poecilotheria fasciata*


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Brachypelma boehmei*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Brachypelma vagans*


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Poecilotheria regalis*

I have a feeling this is a male... Not really good at sexing, but his color contrast just screams male...


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*

Got 6 of them right now. 1 from Tarantula Canada, 5 from Hobo


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*




N coloratovillosus 2 by pa3k_87, on Flickr


N coloratovillosus 3 by pa3k_87, on Flickr

---------- Post added 10-23-2012 at 05:08 PM ----------

Baybay my Paraphysa scrofa



Red my RCF Grammostola rosea



Acanthoscurria brockelhursti



Acanthoscurria brockelhursti with "puppy dog" eyes


---------- Post added 10-23-2012 at 05:10 PM ----------

Brachypelma smithi (Cheetos)






Brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleCage (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the dark shadows element to some of your pictures. Its a more "natural" look. Pretty cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Aphonopelma seemani*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Orphnaecus philippinus









Paraphysa scrofa









Poecilotheria regalis







Nhandu coloratovillosus







Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Brachypelma verdezi







Brachypelma vagans





Brachypelma smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 9, 2012)

Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Cyriocosmus ritae*


----------



## Dr Acula (Nov 12, 2012)

The Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay is friggin gorgeous!  How's that communal going?


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> The Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay is friggin gorgeous!  How's that communal going?


Thanks! Haven't seen much of the inhabitants in my communal. They kinda covered-up all entrances. Last one I saw was a mature male walking around the tank. He dissappeared about 5 days later. A bit tempted sometimes to dig around and see what's going on, but don't want to disturb them in case they're up to something... an egg sac perhaps... we'll see...

---------- Post added 11-14-2012 at 02:31 AM ----------

One of my H incei that I didn't include in the colony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> The Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay is friggin gorgeous!  How's that communal going?


Update on the colony: So I haven't seen much activity for quite some time and decided to dig around and check for clues on what's going on...
Searched for like 10 minutes and couldn't find a single spider ...
Last burrow I dug up, I found 1 female. A very very very fat female! I guess I found the rest of the inhabitants inside her. Took her out and moved her to her own enclosure. Let's just hope she's at least mated with a male that was wandering around before. If ever she drops a sac, I'll start another colony with that and maybe I'll have better chances with siblings rather than with a few adults.


----------



## Dr Acula (Nov 14, 2012)

pa3k_87 said:


> Update on the colony: So I haven't seen much activity for quite some time and decided to dig around and check for clues on what's going on...
> Searched for like 10 minutes and couldn't find a single spider ...
> Last burrow I dug up, I found 1 female. A very very very fat female! I guess I found the rest of the inhabitants inside her. Took her out and moved her to her own enclosure. Let's just hope she's at least mated with a male that was wandering around before. If ever she drops a sac, I'll start another colony with that and maybe I'll have better chances with siblings rather than with a few adults.


Aww man, that's a bummer. Like you said though, hopefully she's got some babies in the oven instead of just her old roomates (sounds like a horror movie  ).


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 14, 2012)

pa3k_87 said:


> Update on the colony: So I haven't seen much activity for quite some time and decided to dig around and check for clues on what's going on...
> Searched for like 10 minutes and couldn't find a single spider ...
> Last burrow I dug up, I found 1 female. A very very very fat female! I guess I found the rest of the inhabitants inside her. Took her out and moved her to her own enclosure. Let's just hope she's at least mated with a male that was wandering around before. If ever she drops a sac, I'll start another colony with that and maybe I'll have better chances with siblings rather than with a few adults.


That sucks. Well, that's exactly why I don't even try to start a communal with any species. Sorry to hear and hopefully she'll drop a sac at some point...


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Critter Updates!*

Part 1

[YOUTUBE]iUfnD6SO9Wk[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2

[YOUTUBE]2aA9UA-ij0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Mature Male Psalmopoeus irminia*

[YOUTUBE]-EKI93t0C5I[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Poecilotheria regalis








Psalmopoeus irminia (mature male)










Avicularia avicularia




by pa3k_87, on Flickr

---------- Post added 11-21-2012 at 04:30 PM ----------

Orphnaecus sp. "Blue" Panay (mature male)






Cyriocosmus perezmilesi







Cyclosternum fasciatum





by pa3k_87, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Brachypelma albiceps





by pa3k_87, on Flickr


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Avicularia versicolor*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice looking t's and Philippines is a place I've always wanted to visit..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Great photos of your trip pa3k, did you spot any O. philippinus in their natural habitat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jan 20, 2013)

hamhock 74 said:


> Great photos of your trip pa3k, did you spot any O. philippinus in their natural habitat?


Unfortunately I didn't find any Ts. I did talk to some of the locals though from Negros island and they were describing what sounds like O. philippinus; same behaviour and physical characteristics. I don't know where exactly the Ts live but they said they sometimes find some burrows about 50 meters from where I'm staying. Habitat was slightly elevated (not sure exactly how many meters above sea level). The place was also near falls and hot springs so the humidity was up. It drizzles a bit almost everyday if it's not actually raining while I was there. Temperature is probably around 24 at night, 26-29 during the day, much more cooler than in the city. Oh, by the way, this was in December, which is also the coolest part of the year so temps most likely increase during the summer months starting March to May. What was new to me me though was when I talked to my uncle from Panay island and he swears we also have O. philippinus in that island. However when he described the spiders they've seen and collected, they kinda didn't match the physical description except for the color. They also live in caves that are way cooler compared to living in the surface. It might be a totally different species but I can't confirm it as I haven't seen what he was describing. All 5 that they collected died in transit. I suspect they couldn't handle the temperature outside the cave they were collected from.


----------

